
Ask HN: Are you backing up your Google account? If so, how? - Calvin02
From Gmail, GDocs, to Gdrive, I’m very dependent on Google. I know Google isn’t going anywhere but things happen or accounts get disabled.<p>What’s your contingency plan?
======
existencebox
If you're not aware of Google Takeout[0] I highly recommend looking into it. I
take regular backups of my entire account, and persist them on a personal
server (which has its own layers of replication.) This may not be the
contingency plan you mean, but I've found it to be one useful piece of that
puzzle.

[0]
[https://takeout.google.com/settings/takeout](https://takeout.google.com/settings/takeout)

~~~
m-p-3
This is IMO the best option. Just wondering, do you automate the process, or
you simply take a backup once in a while?

And for OP: the MBOX file format used for Mail works well in Mozilla
Thunderbird using this addon (
[https://addons.mozilla.org/thunderbird/addon/importexporttoo...](https://addons.mozilla.org/thunderbird/addon/importexporttools/)
), if you need something to visualize its content easily.

------
madamelic
Not using Google is my method for reducing impact.

Even just moving your "root" email off of Google into something like
ProtonMail or FastMail would be better.

------
Const-me
I use MS outlook, setup it to download everything, and backing up the
database. Also helps when migrating data to a new PC.

------
charlieegan3
I use rclone to sync my drive to backblaze b2 daily. This runs in my personal
cluster as a CronJob. The initial egress cost was steep but i’m not generating
100s of GB a month.

I download takeouts once a month and store them in drive to cover the other
google data.

I have bucket versioning in b2 and only delete items manually every now and
then.

